# M5A99FX PRO R2.0 Heat Problem?



## DiamondMines (Nov 8, 2013)

My friend has the following rig:

FX-8320
M5A99FX PRO R2.0
2x4 8GB 1866MHz Corsair Vengeance CL9
ASUS GTX 660 2 2GB O.C.
Corsair 750WTM + 80
Akasa Venom Cooler

And here is a picture of the motherboard (he argues) that gets extremely hot when he plays games. He is running 1920x1080, usually high settings, filters turned off. He says that the parts outlined below (in red) gets really hot and he can't even touch it. However, the ASUS All Suite program reports the MB as around 40c. BTW, he has updated the bios. 







Any ideas why this is happening? How accurate is the 40c from the ASUS program? Any ideas to prevent this from happening?

Thanks.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm not sure where ASUS is reading the temperature from, so only they know how accurate that temperature is.

Those are the northbridge and southbridge heatsinks, so they are going to get pretty warm, especially if there isn't good airflow over the motherboard.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 8, 2013)

You never mentioned if he has it oc'd or not. The 8 core CPUs are really hard on a board like that and I'm not surprised it's getting hot.


----------



## Mathragh (Nov 8, 2013)

Those heatsinks really rely on some airflow through the case, and preferably over them. If he doesn't have a decent fan set-up, or is blocking the airflow in some other way its probable that stuff gets "hot".


----------



## suraswami (Nov 8, 2013)

Put a 80mm fan on the VRM sink and 40mm fan on the NB sink.  SB sink will be taken care of by long graphic card fans (non-blower ones).  Also ensure there is proper airflow in the case.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Nov 9, 2013)

I've had an M4A89GTD PRO which northbridge temps would go high during gaming(even burn my finger)
Then I moved to a 990FX-UD3 which southbridge would go crazy high during gaming but that was a known issue on that specific model
Check the voltages and direct some airflow cause there's nothing you can do about it
Good news is both NB and SB are made to withstand high temps so no real problem as long as the system is stable


----------



## vlolv (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, i'm got this problem too on my M5A99X EVO R2.0, already got new replacement but still got heat problem and already talked via phone to Asus technical support and he requested me to send my board to test on their office. Why they not build one to test on their office?! 

Now i just use 4cm fan to rid off this problem..


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes anyone trying to use a 6 phase board with an 8 core CPU is going to need active cooling foor the VRM. It's just a lot of current for the power section to handle and will get hot.


----------



## Mathragh (Nov 11, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Yes anyone trying to use a 6 phase board with an 8 core CPU is going to need active cooling foor the VRM. It's just a lot of current for the power section to handle and will get hot.



Sorry, but that's just not true.

Got two friends with the 970evo R2.0 which easily get to 4,6GHz with a scythe mugen without the motherboard getting close to overheating. Granted, 4,6GHz isn't exactly 5GHz, but its safe to say it has enough headroom.
Furthermore, another PC is running a 8350 on an AsRock 970Extreme3, without any problems at all. This board has just a 4 phase VRM, and just a tiny heatsink, but apparently that's all that's needed to safely run it at stock.

I'm not saying bigger vrms or more VRM cooling won't help, but this board definitely shouldn't overheat on its own.

Furthermore, that AI suite is usually reasonable accurate. Couldn't your friend be wrong in what he feels? Also, don't you have any temperature meter you can try? It might help if you could measure the temperature objectively.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 11, 2013)

DiamondMines said:


> My friend has the following rig:
> 
> FX-8320
> M5A99FX PRO R2.0
> ...




true. asus does go a bit for more "look" than function with their heatsinks.

i burnt the fingerprints off my finger a couple of times by touching the SB on my previous M4A785TD-M Pro.

Asus probably reports the temperature from some where that is a fair bit away from the heat sources. They might also just be lying about the temps XD.

the NB on my board also reported 40C


----------



## vlolv (Nov 11, 2013)

This what i got from them


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 11, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Sorry, but that's just not true.
> 
> Got two friends with the 970evo R2.0 which easily get to 4,6GHz with a scythe mugen without the motherboard getting close to overheating. Granted, 4,6GHz isn't exactly 5GHz, but its safe to say it has enough headroom.
> Furthermore, another PC is running a 8350 on an AsRock 970Extreme3, without any problems at all. This board has just a 4 phase VRM, and just a tiny heatsink, but apparently that's all that's needed to safely run it at stock.
> ...



Maybe I shouldn't have generalized so much since it's highly dependant on the CPU itself. There is such a wide range of 8xxx series CPUs. What I mean by that is required power for certain clocks.  I have seen some thay will clock up to 4.8 with just 1.45v. My 8350 takes 1.476v for 4.64. We have done a P-state comparison on a small sample and at20x there is a variance of nearly 0.1v for stack V_core.
If the OP has a CPU that falls in the latter category then he's going to have problems.I have that board and I had the exact same problems. The highest I could go was 4.5 and keep the temps in check. That also took additional cooling to the powere section.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 11, 2013)

vlolv said:


> This what i got from them
> 
> http://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p667/reza_uteuk/asusreplied_zps1bc646b7.jpg



yeah, asus support is just "meh" these days.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Sorry, but that's just not true.
> 
> Got two friends with the 970evo R2.0 which easily get to 4,6GHz with a scythe mugen without the motherboard getting close to overheating. Granted, 4,6GHz isn't exactly 5GHz, but its safe to say it has enough headroom.
> Furthermore, another PC is running a 8350 on an AsRock 970Extreme3, without any problems at all. This board has just a 4 phase VRM, and just a tiny heatsink, but apparently that's all that's needed to safely run it at stock.
> ...




Ever monitored actual cpu clock under load? I would bet that those 4.6ghs cpus are throttling quite a bit. 4 and 6 phase boards get stupid hot, throttle and can't really handle the stress of an 8 core stock let alone oc'd.

His board likely doesn't throttle at the same wattage as the evo's likely a lot hotter with his. Throw a fan on the nb and the rest will cool enough on its own.


----------



## Mathragh (Nov 11, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Ever monitored actual cpu clock under load? I would bet that those 4.6ghs cpus are throttling quite a bit. 4 and 6 phase boards get stupid hot, throttle and can't really handle the stress of an 8 core stock let alone oc'd.
> 
> His board likely doesn't throttle at the same wattage as the evo's likely a lot hotter with his. Throw a fan on the nb and the rest will cool enough on its own.



They don't throttle at all, and the VRM's stay at around 70 degrees.  it is not until you start pushing a lot more voltage through those chips that they really start to consume loads of power. These people are still at around 1.4V. I'm at 1.44 and 4,6Ghz myself with my oldskool bulldozer, and that does really pull 25Amps over the 12V CPU line lol.


----------



## ruff0r (Nov 11, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> true. asus does go a bit for more "look" than function with their heatsinks.
> 
> i burnt the fingerprints off my finger a couple of times by touching the SB on my previous M4A785TD-M Pro.
> 
> ...



Not always true i would say! My p8z68-v pro/gen3 sits around 43c° Oc´ed hand warm.
on the other hand my RAMPAGE II GENE northbridge would get hot and in sli SO HOT that the system first got Audio bugs stuttering and then freezes and yes while overclocked <-<.
With an 60mm fan on top, it stayed quite cool and no issues anymore.
I always recommend doing some extra cooling for reliability and for your own nerves.

if you don´t mind high temperatures go ahead the boards are designed to be run at higher temperatures , they do test their boards.


----------



## FX-GMC (Nov 11, 2013)

DiamondMines said:


> My friend has the following rig:
> 
> FX-8320
> M5A99FX PRO R2.0
> ...



Is it throttling the processor?  If not, I don't see an issue here.

Also, I would recommend uninstalling Asus AI Suite.  It turned out to be the cause of a random shutdown issue I was having.  I use HWMonitor and the only temp that needs watching is the one labeled "CPU" which I believe to be the vrm temps.


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 11, 2013)

ANY I say again ANY motherboard in that range would have their chipsets and VRM burn your fingers. Those components are made to withstand high temperatures and if the heatsinks Asus used on that model or rather any model in the 9 series chipset line up are bad, I don't know what is good unless there is a fan. Gigabyte, ASRock, MSI use the same heatsinks on their boards too in that range. I have got an Asus M5A97 R2.0 and the NB heatsink is really hot to touch. Same happened with my old Asus M4A88TD M EVO/USB3 and my friend's Gigabyte 970A UD3.

I suggest not to worry about those. As long as the system is stable and does not shut down on its own you are good to go. Moreover, having the heatsinks heat up like that is a good sign that they are conducting the heat efficiently from the heated up components. So don't think about altering TIMs or such.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> They don't throttle at all, and the VRM's stay at around 70 degrees.  it is not until you start pushing a lot more voltage through those chips that they really start to consume loads of power. These people are still at around 1.4V. I'm at 1.44 and 4,6Ghz myself with my oldskool bulldozer, and that does really pull 25Amps over the 12V CPU line lol.



I would still be surprised if it wasn't throttling to make the 70c set point. Considering people have the 8 phase lower end boards throttling on them.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 12, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> ANY I say again ANY motherboard in that range would have their chipsets and VRM burn your fingers. Those components are made to withstand high temperatures and if the heatsinks Asus used on that model or rather any model in the 9 series chipset line up are bad, I don't know what is good unless there is a fan. Gigabyte, ASRock, MSI use the same heatsinks on their boards too in that range. I have got an Asus M5A97 R2.0 and the NB heatsink is really hot to touch. Same happened with my old Asus M4A88TD M EVO/USB3 and my friend's Gigabyte 970A UD3.
> 
> I suggest not to worry about those. As long as the system is stable and does not shut down on its own you are good to go. Moreover, having the heatsinks heat up like that is a good sign that they are conducting the heat efficiently from the heated up components. So don't think about altering TIMs or such.



my asrock stays cool all the time.
i do have a heatpipe


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 12, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> my asrock stays cool all the time.
> i do have a heatpipe



That is because your board has a fan on the VRM heatsink which is again connected to the NB heatsink through a heatpipe.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 12, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> That is because your board has a fan on the VRM heatsink which is again connected to the NB heatsink through a heatpipe.



None of my top tier board have ever had the issues described from the ancient ddr2  stuff up. You do buy quality and cheap boards are cheap for a reason


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 12, 2013)

cdawall said:


> None of my top tier board have ever had the issues described from the ancient ddr2  stuff up. You do buy quality and cheap boards are cheap for a reason



True that. But I don't find any scope for improvement either.  I mean Asus uses good enough quality heatsinks in their midrange boards too. Still those areas heat up a lot. It has got nothing to do with the heatsink or else, all motherboards would be priced high. The thing needed here is simply an active cooling solution which would add a negligible amount to the cost. But then noise and maintenance comes into play and no one wants that if the job is done. 
The best way around is refinement of technology like Intel did. The entire North Bridge is now on the CPU itself. This adds reliability as in most cases, they are actively cooled. Or simply use better quality silicon to make the chipsets consume lower power.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> That is because your board has a fan on the VRM heatsink which is again connected to the NB heatsink through a heatpipe.



dont use fan.

95W cpu doesnt need a fan!

pluss the hyper 212 is running two fans, so it gets ggoood air.


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 13, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> dont use fan.
> 
> 95W cpu doesnt need a fan!
> 
> pluss the hyper 212 is running two fans, so it gets ggoood air.



I see. In my board, the VRM does not heat up much even after the crazy OC I do on my stock cooler but the NB does. Feels like 65-70 degree C.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 13, 2013)

"Motherboard" is often southbridge die temperature. 40C doesn't look harmful in any way.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> I see. In my board, the VRM does not heat up much even after the crazy OC I do on my stock cooler but the NB does. Feels like 65-70 degree C.



Feels like? :shadedshu


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2013)

yeah 60C is about enough to start causing that burn sensation on the skin XD


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 13, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Feels like? :shadedshu



Don't we all have a rough idea of temperature? If someone has fever, you can tell if it is 100 or 102 degree F just by touching their forehead or neck. It is similar with computers and namely anything in the range of temperatures that we work with every day just like boiling water, cooking etc.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Don't we all have a rough idea of temperature? If someone has fever, you can tell if it is 100 or 102 degree F just by touching their forehead or neck. It is similar with computers and namely anything in the range of temperatures that we work with every day just like boiling water, cooking etc.



If you can find me a person who can consistently tell me what's at 60c and what's at 80c I would be mind fucked.


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 13, 2013)

cdawall said:


> If you can find me a person who can consistently tell me what's at 60c and what's at 80c I would be mind fucked.



Yes I am.  That is because one fine day, I was fiddling with my computer. What I did is I removed the fan of my heatsink and ran prime 95. XD  I was assured nothing would happen as it will take time for the CPU to get hot and reach its damaging temp and in the worst case thermal protection will kick in. I watched the temps rise to 50-60-70-80 and kept touching the heatsink with several fingers randomly. In one word I felt it and that's why I can tell you whether its around 60 or 80. Finally my adventure stopped as I got a BSOD and then removed power from the system immediately. This was done 2 years back. To this day, the CPU still works good as new and in good condition(see the CPU and IMC OC in my specs).


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 13, 2013)

Wether or not we're all human thermometers is really irrelevant. The OP has the exact same board that I have in my HTPC. I stick by my original post that "his" 8350 is too hot and thirsty and that's why his board is heating up. Additional cooling on the VRM/NB section and a fan placed behind the mobo will help alleviate this issue. This is a good board and runs my 965 beautifully. I have had my 6350 in that board as well, without the overheating that I saw from my 8350. Like I said previously if someone can run and 8 core in a 4 phase board they got lucky in the silicon draw. One thing I do know for sure is I can run F@H 24/7 with my sabertooth, have 2 GTX580s and my 8350 @ 4.7 and not worry about anything blowing up.


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 13, 2013)

Number of power phases is not a major thing in this regard. I can bet if I put in a 8350 in my board and overclock and stress it 24/7 nothing will blow up. Theoretically, a 965 and a 8350 has the same TDP. So I don't see how it causes a diff in VRM temps. Obviously higher end boards having more and better power phases with better cooling system will heat up less. Sabertooth is a premium line up of boards made to last long and guaranteed to be stable in extreme situations from Asus and OP has got a mid - high end mainstream board. You cannot compare those two series.
The thing is those components are known to heat and that is why heatsinks are provided. The manufacturer knows better than us in what's good and what's bad and they test it enough before releasing it in the market. The fact stays the same : With the implemented tech, the board works well enough for enough torture.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Yes I am.  That is because one fine day, I was fiddling with my computer. What I did is I removed the fan of my heatsink and ran prime 95. XD  I was assured nothing would happen as it will take time for the CPU to get hot and reach its damaging temp and in the worst case thermal protection will kick in. I watched the temps rise to 50-60-70-80 and kept touching the heatsink with several fingers randomly. In one word I felt it and that's why I can tell you whether its around 60 or 80. Finally my adventure stopped as I got a BSOD and then removed power from the system immediately. This was done 2 years back. To this day, the CPU still works good as new and in good condition(see the CPU and IMC OC in my specs).



its relative, so you will never be accurate. put your hand in boiling water, then in hot water and your hand would feel like freezing.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 13, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Number of power phases is not a major thing in this regard. I can bet if I put in a 8350 in my board and overclock and stress it 24/7 nothing will blow up. Theoretically, a 965 and a 8350 has the same TDP. So I don't see how it causes a diff in VRM temps. Obviously higher end boards having more and better power phases with better cooling system will heat up less. Sabertooth is a premium line up of boards made to last long and guaranteed to be stable in extreme situations from Asus and OP has got a mid - high end mainstream board. You cannot compare those two series.
> The thing is those components are known to heat and that is why heatsinks are provided. The manufacturer knows better than us in what's good and what's bad and they test it enough before releasing it in the market. The fact stays the same : With the implemented tech, the board works well enough for enough torture.



First I would like to say that the number and quality of of the phases plays a huge role in the amount of heat that's generated and running a borderline board hard for any period of time , I wouldn't be surprised if something finally gave out. 
If you used a 4 phase board and an 8 core CPU without OCing. The way that AMD has intended it to be used, yes you could get away with that.
Once you shut off all the green stuff and start overclocking all eight cores you are ouside the manufacturers specs and all bets are off. Then put a heavy load on it. The manufacturer didn't have that in mind when they included the 8xxx in the support list. As far as the TDP rating, either AMD mislead the Mobo suppliers or they're just flat out lying. How can you go from 125w to the 220w rated 9370 just by raising the core speed 400MHz. C'mon these things should've been rated higher in the first place.  Even Giga realized what was going on and with the rev3 boards started throttling the CPU for their own protection.


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 13, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> its relative, so you will never be accurate. put your hand in boiling water, then in hot water and your hand would feel like freezing.



You didn't notice I used different fingers. I am aware of the relative thingy. Basically I have good knowledge in physical science not just academically but practically too and am well known for that.


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 13, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> First I would like to say that the number and quality of of the phases plays a huge role in the amount of heat that's generated and running a borderline board hard for any period of time , I wouldn't be surprised if something finally gave out.
> If you used a 4 phase board and an 8 core CPU without OCing. The way that AMD has intended it to be used, yes you could get away with that.
> Once you shut off all the green stuff and start overclocking all eight cores you are ouside the manufacturers specs and all bets are off. Then put a heavy load on it. The manufacturer didn't have that in mind when they included the 8xxx in the support list. As far as the TDP rating, either AMD mislead the Mobo suppliers or they're just flat out lying. How can you go from 125w to the 220w rated 9370 just by raising the core speed 400MHz. C'mon these things should've been rated higher in the first place.  Even Giga realized what was going on and with the rev3 boards started throttling the CPU for their own protection.



Agreed. But there is a safe limit. If a board supports 125W CPUs, it does not mean that it is capable of handling exactly 125W only. I had a 4+1 phase board - The Asus M4A88TD M-EVO/USB3. It did not support FX CPUs at all. But I crazily overclocked my 955 at 3.8-3.9 GHz along with the IMC at 2.8 GHz. NOTHING EVER HAPPENED until I was cleaning it one day and placed it on my bed sheet and it died because of ESD which was 2 years later. One of my friends also have a 4+1 phase board- The Asus M4A88T-M and his CPU is clocked like mine too. His board is 2.5 years old still running butter smooth. No idea if AMD lied on the TDP of FX because the company could have been sued then.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> You didn't notice I used different fingers. I am aware of the relative thingy. Basically I have good knowledge in physical science not just academically but practically too and am well known for that.



and you didnt notice that your ambient temparature is constantly changing and that your body is constantly adapting to that by increasing or decreasing your metabolism(unless you are a cold blooded organism).


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a PII 965 that has been OCd as well but it is nothing like a six, eight or even a four core FX. With the same board as the OP and my 8350 clocked to 4.4 I was having serious heat issues with the socket. My core temps were fine in the low 40s but my CPU/socket temps were nearly 70°. So putting additional fans on the VRM H/S and a fan behind the mobo brought those temps down. If a H/S is getting hot that means it's doing it's job. The only way to help it is by increasing airflow. The same CPU in the Sabertooth at higher clocks doesn't need the additional cooling since it has more lanes to handle the current. 
So being "good" in physics it should be easy to understand that putting too much current through a conductor causes heat. Spreading that current out causes less heat.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 13, 2013)

thread over


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 13, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> and you didnt notice that your ambient temparature is constantly changing and that your body is constantly adapting to that by increasing or decreasing your metabolism(unless you are a cold blooded organism).



I don't think human skin is a good conductor of heat and bones are definitely not. That little bit of sensing heat is negligible to the variation of metabolism that is always happening. Put it this way: You can put your hand on a 70 degree C water. It will hurt but it is definitely possible. Gradually, keep on increasing the temperature. At one point, your hand will not tolerate the heat anymore and you will remove it. Had your body adapting it by varying metabolism, you could have kept your hand on practically any temp that way. 
Ps. this is not a biology class.  Moral of the story is I can feel temperature ranges that I work with in real life and and I have proven myself to be true various times and my friends agreed too. What I did was I was touching the heatsink and did not look at the monitor screen. I told my friend an estimate of the temp that I feel. He checked with softwares and I was real close and the range I told in which it lied was perfect.
These things are relative to human beings. I would not be surprised if you can tell at what RPM(a range) a fan is spinning just by looking at it. For me, I would not have a damn clue.


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 13, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> I have a PII 965 that has been OCd as well but it is nothing like a six, eight or even a four core FX. With the same board as the OP and my 8350 clocked to 4.4 I was having serious heat issues with the socket. My core temps were fine in the low 40s but my CPU/socket temps were nearly 70°. So putting additional fans on the VRM H/S and a fan behind the mobo brought those temps down. If a H/S is getting hot that means it's doing it's job. The only way to help it is by increasing airflow. The same CPU in the Sabertooth at higher clocks doesn't need the additional cooling since it has more lanes to handle the current.
> So being "good" in physics it should be easy to understand that putting too much current through a conductor causes heat. Spreading that current out causes less heat.



As I said forget the Sabertooth. Its built on a different tech and has got better MOSFETs and chokes apart from more lanes. When you have to compare, compare a 6 phase high quality board which the OP has to another 8 phase board which costs the same and is available from other manufacturers maybe. More lanes does not always mean less heat will be produced. It may be like that the cross section of the copper conductors on the board with 8 phase is much less than what the 6 phase board has. Its all in the math. Maybe the 6 phase board used better copper, optimal cross section. The thing most important here is the quality of the MOSFETs used and their power delivery and the quality and impedence of the chokes. It is not the board(lanes) which gets that much hot here. It is the MOSFETs and chokes which get hot- the reason they are cooled with a heatsink. So a lot of other things counts apart from the number of lanes which is dependent on the number of phases.

The biggest example are 8 phase MSI boards and 6 phase Asus boards. MSI ones are well known to get off with a bang even on a slight or no overclock whereas Asus ones survive good enough on a decent overclock.

The point I want to say is at the mainstream market, it is one of the best boards available. So if it gets hot, no other board at that range would be cooler unless you get a Sabertooth or ROG series. The tech is like that and there is nothing to worry about. I would not consider a 990x chipset board to be "cheap".


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 13, 2013)

The only one that did work was the UD3 and Giga screwed it with the Rev.3. It was almost perfect for the budget minded. The only real "mainstream" board that had an 8 phase supply. I've looked at the Asrock ext4 but it kinda worries me. I wanna pick something up cheap to mess with.


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 13, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> The only one that did work was the UD3 and Giga screwed it with the Rev.3. It was almost perfect for the budget minded. The only real "mainstream" board that had an 8 phase supply. I've looked at the Asrock ext4 but it kinda worries me. I wanna pick something up cheap to mess with.



I think someone might find a way to do a BIOS mod for the Gigabyte rev3. Give it time. As for the Asrock extreme 4, I think that is the one de.das.dude has so you may consult him.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2013)

your arguments make no sense.

/thread


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Agreed. But there is a safe limit. If a board supports 125W CPUs, it does not mean that it is capable of handling exactly 125W only. I had a 4+1 phase board - The Asus M4A88 D M-EVO/USB3. It did not support FX CPUs at all. But I crazily overclocked my 955 at 3.8-3.9 GHz along with the IMC at 2.8 GHz. NOTHING EVER HAPPENED until I was cleaning it one day and placed it on my bed sheet and it died because of ESD which was 2 years later. One of my friends also have a 4+1 phase board- The Asus M4A88T-M and his CPU is clocked like mine too. His board is 2.5 years old still running butter smooth. No idea if AMD lied on the TDP of FX because the company could have been sued then.



Crazily overclocked to 3.8/3.9...roflmao you indian college kids are always right aren't you? I give up you obviously greatly out know me heck I have never touched amd cpu's in my life or diagnosed throttling days before the owner finally realised what was happening.


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 13, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Crazily overclocked to 3.8/3.9...roflmao you indian college kids are always right aren't you? I give up you obviously greatly out know me heck I have never touched amd cpu's in my life or diagnosed throttling days before the owner finally realised what was happening.



Didn't get you. As for the overclocking part, getting 3.8 - 3.9 GHz from a 3.2 GHz unit with a stock cooler is indeed crazy. Talking about throttling, temps stay under 60 degree C so no question of that. It has been overclocked like that for over 2 years so I don't know in what way I am wrong. The discussion was about stability in lower phase count boards. And my point was overclocking a 125W FX on a 6 phase AM3+ board is equal to overclocking a 125W Phenom II in a 4 phase AM3 board.

There is no more discussion left and I think I justified myself enough in my previous comments.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2013)

No your just wrong. Plain and simple.


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 14, 2013)

That's ignorance if you cannot justify.

/Iamleavingthisthread


----------



## cdawall (Nov 14, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> That's ignorance if you cannot justify.
> 
> /Iamleavingthisthread



I can as well as everyone else in this thread. You just don't listen. Believe what you want just understand your wrong.


----------



## Damo667 (Mar 6, 2014)

Alright guys this is my first post  I have an fx8350 oc to 4.7ghz with a corsair hydro h60 v2 cooler running in an asus m5a99fx pro r2.0. I have a temp probe on the nb/Vrm heatsink and under full load the most I've seen from it is 36 deg C. From what people have said I must have a good board. I'm in the process of gathering all the parts for my custom loop. I just need the 2nd radiator, fittings, temp sensor, LEDs and thermal compound.


----------



## DrakeThoros (Jul 25, 2014)

Damo667 said:


> Alright guys this is my first post  I have an fx8350 oc to 4.7ghz with a corsair hydro h60 v2 cooler running in an asus m5a99fx pro r2.0. I have a temp probe on the nb/Vrm heatsink and under full load the most I've seen from it is 36 deg C. From what people have said I must have a good board. I'm in the process of gathering all the parts for my custom loop. I just need the 2nd radiator, fittings, temp sensor, LEDs and thermal compound.


I have a ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 with FX8350, how did you get the H60 to fit?


----------



## Damo667 (Jul 26, 2014)

I just used the amd bracket that comes with it. In the spec list it says it fits am3 but not am3+ yet it fitted straight on. If it's the same cooler as I was using it has a bracket that has two screws with a kind of looped end that hook onto the original plastic bits either side of the socket and then you do up both threads until tight. 

And can also now add some more to the op of this thread. I've since fitted a custom loop so instead of having push pull fans right next to the vrm heatsink there's now only a sp120 quiet corsair fan at the rear with a 240mm rad in the roof. Huge difference now. Even at 4.5ghz after 7m of prime 95 the CPU is nowhere near max temp yet it drops the multiplier down to 7 from 22.5. I fitted 3 40mm fans above the vrm and nb heatsink and it did nothing. When running stability tests I have to cable tie a 120mm fan pointing directly at them and then it's fine. Interestingly I can play bf3 or 4 np without the 120mm or 40mm fans pointing at it and it never throttles. I also found pegging the ram back from 2133mhz to 1600mhz and 1.5v from 1.6v helped a lot too. I would get a crosshair if I was keeping it long term but early next year I'm going to use this board, CPU and ram in my 2nd PC in my room with the h60 on it and going for the asus maximus vii formula and 4790k  hopefully.


----------



## Damo667 (Jul 26, 2014)

Also to add my 2nd PC has a gigabyte g-970a ds3 board with no vrm heatsink only nb and sb. At stock 4ghz with my fx8350 (which it doesn't support but runs perfect anyway) after about 5m of ibt it throttles back. CPU nowhere near max temp but the usual suspects almost burning my finger. This in a air con 18 deg c ambient room too. I'm fitting either a phenom ii x6 1090t or fx6300 in it so I'm going to add some of those self adhesive copper heatsinks to the tops of the vrms to help. Will also have 2 fractal 140mm fans on the side panel blowing at it as well.


----------

